# 6 hr drive w/ hedgehogs to gandma's for easter!



## HedgieHog05 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey guys,
me and my family are visiting my grandma and family for easter. 
I have two male hedgehogs, and there is nobody to take care of them when we're gone, so I want to bring them with me. It's a 6 hour drive from our house to there and we're there for about 4 days. We've done it before with my dog with no problems. When I got them it was a 3-4 hour drive back to my house from the breeder's without any problems as well (they slept the whole time).
Anyway I would really appreciate it if you guys would be so kind as to give me some advice or tips to make the trip smoother and more comfy for my hedgies it would help a lot. 
Thanks! xxx


----------



## HedgieHog05 (Jun 27, 2018)

forgot to say, the climate changes quite a bit as well. The air gets a lot dryer and quite a bit warmer. thx


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Get some heat pads to put
Under the carriers to make sure they are warm. Put snuggle sacks that smell like them in the carriers, for them to sleep in but also keep familar smells.

I'm assuming you have suitable holiday cages for them both ?? Keep familar smells in there, maybe some of their old bedding depending what bedding you have. Familiar toys ect. 

They should be fine, as long as you keep everything relaxed, keep them warm, keep familiar smells, and take familar things with you for their cages.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Ours likes extra layers of fleece in the bottom of her travel pen to make for a softer ride. She sleeps more and huffs less. We make 8.5 hour trips several times a year.


----------



## HedgieHog05 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ria said:


> Get some heat pads to put
> Under the carriers to make sure they are warm. Put snuggle sacks that smell like them in the carriers, for them to sleep in but also keep familar smells.
> 
> I'm assuming you have suitable holiday cages for them both ?? Keep familar smells in there, maybe some of their old bedding depending what bedding you have. Familiar toys ect.
> ...


Thanks! I'll make sure to do that. I was thinking that I will use 2 bin cages for them both as holiday cages?


----------



## HedgieHog05 (Jun 27, 2018)

thanks for the replies! xx


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea they work, as long as they have a fir bit if room get their wheels in they should be fine. If you dont get their wheels in just give them a long time in a play pen on their wheels.
I use Holly's travel cage to pack jer things in minus the heat set up !!

I also agree the layers of fleece help with making it smoother, try using ones that smell like them both ways as well.


----------

